# Sweet Audi wins at Mid-Ohio!



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

It was great to see the famous Audi R8 take the class win this weekend in the ALMS at Mid-Ohio. Simply an amazing car that set the bar for all other prototype cars. I would have loved to see the R10 in action, but maybe that will be a reality here next year.
There was another important race that took place after the ALMS. The SPEED World Challenge Touring Class race saw all three Audi A4s from the STaSIS Engineering team take the top 5 positions. Chip Herr won his first ever Touring Class race. He led from start to finish with no question of quattro authority.
Jeff Courtney finished 4th and also won the "Rookie of the Race" award. Freddie Baker finished 5th and also recorded the fastest lap of the race at 1:33.915 (86.554 mph).
Congratulations to STaSIS Engineering for thier strongest showing of the Touring Class season and the win at Mid-Ohio!


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Sweet Audi wins at Mid-Ohio! (cyberpmg)*

When the car is coming out?


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Sweet Audi wins at Mid-Ohio! (bobbik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_When the car is coming out?









Hello vague, nice to meet you. 
I *think* you're talking about the R10. Right? It'll be in Salt Lake for the rest of the ALMS series, July 15. Just like it has been since the announcement that was made February.


----------



## 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Sweet Audi wins at Mid-Ohio! (GTX141)*

can't wait to see that


----------

